# L'angolo del Volley



## Jaqen (1 Ottobre 2012)

(Come per gli altri sport, metterei in rilievo il topic)

Gran bella vittoria di Macerata su Trento ieri nella supercoppa Italiana per 3-2.
Inizia la stagione, con queste due squadre ovviamente favorite.

Kazisky per me è finito, anche se ieri in certe situazioni non ha fatto male... Ma è un peso per l'Itas..


----------



## prebozzio (1 Ottobre 2012)

Io ho giocato tanti anni a pallavolo, anche a buoni livelli, e seguo con passione la Nazionale. Ma da quando la serie A non è più su Sky, non sono più aggiornatissimo sul nostro campionato... ero tifosissimo di Cuneo, ora so poco. Il mio idolo era Rafa Pascual


----------



## Canonista (1 Ottobre 2012)

Aaah le pallavoliste...


----------



## Bawert (1 Ottobre 2012)

Il mio idolo é Zaytsev


----------



## Frikez (1 Ottobre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Il mio idolo é Zaytsev



Quest'anno da opposto darà spettacolo 

Comunque unico e vero DIO della pallavolo:


----------



## Jaqen (3 Ottobre 2012)

Bernardi è il giocatore più forte della storia.

Cmq Zaytsev si appresta a diventare la luce del movimento maschile italiano. E' un fenomeno!


----------



## FeboApolloManuel (3 Ottobre 2012)

Mi chiamavano il Fei dei poveri.


----------



## Jaqen (8 Ottobre 2012)

Prima giornata di volley Serie A maschile con SUPER VIBO VALENTIA che va a vincere 3-1 a Trento!


----------



## Frikez (12 Ottobre 2012)

TORINO - Nuova vita per Francesca Piccinini, la schiacciatrice sbarcata a Torino dopo 13 anni a Bergamo.

Oggi, intervistata su La Stampa da Giulia Zonca, la campionessa toscana ha tolto il velo del silenzio all'Olimpiade azzurra.

Ecco cosa ha raccontato sul prestigioso quotidiano piemontese.

L'ultima avventura, quella olimpica, non è finita bene. 
"Una delusione, non esiste un'altra definizione. Non eravamo un gruppo, non c'era armonia e non si è fatto nulla per superare il problema, che tristezza. Quanti mesi sono passati? Ancora oggi non c'è stata un'analisi del risultato, qualcuno che si sia preso delle responsabilità o che abbia provato a spiegare la prestazione. È per lo meno strano. Il nuoto è andato male e li hanno rivoltati tutti". 

Lei ha provato a dire la sua? 
"Non era il caso di sprecare fiato. L'ho vissuta sulla mia pelle e so che non poteva andare diversamente. Alle singole persone ho detto che cosa pensavo, finisce lì. Non siamo arrivate preparate e non eravamo affatto concentrate". 

Non sarà offesa perché non era titolare e ha giocato poco? 
"Io mi sono comportata da professionista, nonostante fossi emarginata ho retto la pressione e evitato di creare ulteriori guai però ognuno andava per conto suo. Noi dovevamo andare a medaglia, ancora oggi se ci penso mi arrabbio. Non la butto giù. Altre volte la nazionale si è trovata ad affrontare squadre più forti, ad avere stelle acciaccate. Qui si trattava di giocarsela diversamente". 

A 33 anni pensa di restare nel giro azzurro? 
"Me lo auguro. Vediamo cosa succede, per ora non si sa neppure se confermano il Ct. Aspetto". 

Aspetta di vedere se Massimo Barbolini sarà ancora sulla panchina della nazionale? 
"Ora allena anche in Turchia quindi vediamo che intenzioni ci sono. Se lui resta non sarebbe una buona idea per me insistere. Io all'azzurro ci tengo e per ripartire basterebbe far entrare aria fresca: aprire alle più giovani, mescolare le carte, ricostruire l'entusiasmo". 

Lo dice lei che è la più vecchia del gruppo. Non ha paura di autorottamarsi? 
"Figuriamoci, io sento di avere ancora molto da dare e sono più contenta se ci sono ragazze a cui passare il testimone. *Certe colleghe fanno la guerra psicologica appena una nuova arriva in ritiro.* Io non soffro la concorrenza. E a questo che mi riferivo prima. C'era un'aria malsana a Londra, ma non sta a me dire i nomi e dare i voti. Mi basterebbe che chi di dovere guardasse in faccia all'insuccesso. Non è arrivato per caso".

Viste da fuori le squadre di volley femminile sembrano un covo di rivalità. Vero o falso?
"Ai tempi della Cacciatori il nostro dualismo era costruito da fuori. In realtà ci rispettavamo molto e io avevo grossa ammirazione per la sua carriera. Avercene di rivali così. Ma gli spogliatoi non sono tanto complicati. Magari non ti fai amici veri lì dentro però 
io ho vissuto grandi intese". 

volleyball.it

Ecco spiegato perchè la nazionale femminile all'Olimpiade fa sempre figure del menga, branco di viziate isteriche


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Ottobre 2012)

Avanti Molfetta!(A2)


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Ottobre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ecco spiegato perchè la nazionale femminile all'Olimpiade fa sempre figure del menga, branco di viziate isteriche



la partita con la corea del sud all'olimpiade per esempio è stata veramente oscena, italia totalmente surclassata dalla corea dal secondo set in poi, azioni confuse, e non dimentico la totale assenza di muro, veramente male


----------



## Jaqen (12 Ottobre 2012)

La Piccinini sentiva la pressione di una Bosetti molto più giovane ed estremamente superiore a lei.

Il perché l'Italia ha perso contro la Kim è semplice (non contro la Corea ma contro la Kim): scelta tattica del muro completamente sbagliata. Barbolini è un grande allenatore MA per certe cose è un po' troppo all'antica.. il muro a 3 lui proprio non lo vede, preferisce difendere e... ci siamo presi le bombe. E' un dato di fatto, a Barbolini non va il muro a 3 e contro la Kim serviva.


----------



## Frikez (13 Ottobre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La Piccinini sentiva la pressione di una Bosetti molto più giovane ed estremamente superiore a lei.
> 
> Il perché l'Italia ha perso contro la Kim è semplice (non contro la Corea ma contro la Kim): scelta tattica del muro completamente sbagliata. Barbolini è un grande allenatore MA per certe cose è un po' troppo all'antica.. il muro a 3 lui proprio non lo vede, preferisce difendere e... ci siamo presi le bombe. E' un dato di fatto, a Barbolini non va il muro a 3 e contro la Kim serviva.



Mah, io non ne farei una questione puramente tecnica, lì dentro è pieno di prime donne e la Piccinini non mi dà l'idea di essere una che fa casino in spogliatoio..a Bergamo in questi anni ha dimostrato di essere una professionista come poche e il fatto che abbia parlato adesso a bocce ferme, a differenza dei nuotatori che hanno fatto delle sparate clamorose dopo i fail di Londra, dimostra una certa maturità, probabilmente ha capito che la situazione in questi mesi non è cambiata di una virgola con la federazione che non è intervenuta, manco per la questione allenatore che è ancora in alto mare.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Ottobre 2012)

Vero Friky.. per la questione tattica dicevo per via di un corso d'aggiornamento con coach Bonitta (l'allenatore della nazionale maschile juniores campione del mondo quest'anno) che parlando del muro ci diceva che a Roma in federazione ci sono 2 tipi di idee sul muro a 3, una dice che è una buona soluzione per contrastare un attaccante forte, un'altra dice che è inutile e che è meglio difendere composti.. Barbolini è un fedele del muro a 2... e secondo questo abbiam perso per via della scelta tattica del muro a 2


----------



## Jaqen (15 Ottobre 2012)

Importante sottolineare la prova di Trento che va avanti nella WorldCup..


----------



## Frikez (16 Ottobre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Importante sottolineare la prova di Trento che va avanti nella WorldCup..



Ora probabile una nuova sfida con Kazan..speriamo dall'esito diverso dalla semifinale di Champions.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Ottobre 2012)

Vero!
Comunque Friky ho parlato con i miei colleghi riguardo le dichiarazioni della Piccinini, e tutti sono concordi nel dire che è una montata, che pensa di essere la migliore per qualche pubblicità in più e i più maliziosi dicono che sia tutto calcolato per attaccare Barbolini, un attacco che parte dalla Federazione.


----------



## Frikez (17 Ottobre 2012)

Non penso c'entri la federazione considerando che ormai lei ha chiuso con la nazionale e le sue dichiarazioni non saranno sicuramente piaciute ai vertici federali a Roma dove sono sempre pronti a negare tutto.
Non so se sia una montata, magari lo sarà anche però a me fa girare che una come Lo Bianco da capitano faccia delle sparate dicendo che lei ha saltato di proposito la Coppa del Mondo sospettando ci fosse un finto infortunio..poi ti credo che si creano delle fazioni nel gruppo con uno spogliatoio spaccato e i risultati non arrivano.
Proprio ieri leggevo le dichiarazioni di Bonetti, il presidente della Foppa che ha confermato quanto detto dalla Piccinini sui risultati degli esami tenuti nascosti dal medico della nazionale..ma come si fa? Tra l'altro parla anche di gelosia tra le diverse giocatrici..manco fossero nelle giovanili, sono tutte ultratrentenni e si comportano come delle ragazzine


----------



## Jaqen (17 Ottobre 2012)

Bisognava cambiare prima, nonostante Barbolini sia un gran tecnico...


----------



## Frikez (18 Ottobre 2012)

Vermiglio


----------



## Jaqen (18 Ottobre 2012)

VermiglioROTFL... ma sempre meglio di Travica


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Felicissimo per Trento. Tra l'altro ho visto che sono riusciti a trattenere Juantorena che era praticamente già dello Zenit Kazan. [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] te che segui molto da vicino Trento, dimmi un po' come cavolo han fatto


----------



## Jaqen (19 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] perché a Trento, per gerarchie avevano rinnovato il contratto a Kaziysky (non mi ricordo mai come si scrive) e lui per ripicca è andato a firmare un contratto in Russia... poi ha firmato per Trento perché l'intenzione della società ovviamente era quella di tenere il giocatore più forte al mondo. Osmany poi con Vermiglio non riesce a vedersi, e Alekno (coach Zenit) aveva chiesto la sua qualifica per doping nel 2009.
Allora la Fivb lo voleva giustamente squalificare perché aveva firmato due contratti...ma è stato fatto un patto: Osmany in nazionale italiana e chiudiamo un occhio. Un po' così insomma! :-D


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] perché a Trento, per gerarchie avevano rinnovato il contratto a Kaziysky (non mi ricordo mai come si scrive) e lui per ripicca è andato a firmare un contratto in Russia... poi ha firmato per Trento perché l'intenzione della società ovviamente era quella di tenere il giocatore più forte al mondo. Osmany poi con Vermiglio non riesce a vedersi, e Alekno (coach Zenit) aveva chiesto la sua qualifica per doping nel 2009.
> Allora la Fivb lo voleva giustamente squalificare perché aveva firmato due contratti...ma è stato fatto un patto: Osmany in nazionale italiana e chiudiamo un occhio. Un po' così insomma! :-D



Osmany giocherà per la nazionale italiana ora? Ottimo! 

Alekno sembra più un maiale


----------



## Frikez (20 Ottobre 2012)

Trento Campione del Mondo per la quarta volta consecutiva 

il Club più titolato al Mondo


----------



## Jaqen (20 Ottobre 2012)

Campioni!!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Ottobre 2012)

uchikov l'anno scorso nella mia molfetta quest'anno è a trento..son soddisfazioni


----------



## Solo (20 Ottobre 2012)

Beh, settimana prossima prevedo l'ennesimo pienone al PalaTrento


----------



## Jaqen (28 Ottobre 2012)

Trento e Macerata, 3-0 facili.


----------



## Frikez (1 Novembre 2012)

Paola Cardullo fuori un anno per infortunio  sempre per colpa della caviglia che le ha fatto saltare le Olimpiadi. Sta ragazza ha una sfiga pazzesca, la stagione precedente si fratturò una mano e dovette saltare Europei e Coppa del Mondo.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Novembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Paola Cardullo fuori un anno per infortunio  sempre per colpa della caviglia che le ha fatto saltare le Olimpiadi. Sta ragazza ha una sfiga pazzesca, la stagione precedente si fratturò una mano e dovette saltare Europei e Coppa del Mondo.


Povera  se una qualsiasi x attaccante alta 1metro e 85 avesse un quarto della sua voglia di giocare sarebbe un mostro.....


----------



## Frikez (4 Novembre 2012)

Piacenza minaccia di cancellarsi dal campionato a causa del caso Simon che non ha ancora ricevuto il transfer da Cuba per giocare e la federazione internazionale non interviene, che vergogna 

Intanto big match in corso a Trento


----------



## Jaqen (8 Novembre 2012)

Vaffancuneo 
Gran partita di Rapha.

Savani operato


----------



## Frikez (9 Novembre 2012)

daje Capitano  

Simon può finalmente scendere in campo, ocio a Piacenza che ha una bella squadra.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Novembre 2012)

Simon è una BESTIA. Appena entrerà in forma.......


----------



## Frikez (17 Novembre 2012)

Domenica 3a0 isi di Trento


----------



## Jaqen (19 Novembre 2012)

3-2 Travica a CASA!


----------



## Frikez (19 Novembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 3-2 Travica a CASA!



Siete ancora dietro in classifica


----------



## Jaqen (19 Novembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Siete ancora dietro in classifica



Sì vabbé... Cmq Kaz idolo ieri...


----------



## Frikez (23 Dicembre 2012)

Osmany in nazionale, ora è ufficiale 

Mencarelli invece è il nuovo ct delle donne..ottima scelta considerando che a livello giovanile ha vinto molto e alla nazionale serviva un profondo rinnovamento.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Juantorena in nazionale? Ottimo!


----------



## Jaqen (27 Dicembre 2012)

Ottimissimo!!

Ieri ho visto Piacenza Modena.. 2-3 da 2-0... gran partita! Ma un certo punto nella prima linea di Piacenza ho notato.... Papi Tencati e Fei


----------



## Jaqen (27 Dicembre 2012)

ps, sono felicissimo per Mencarelli!


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Dicembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ottimissimo!!
> 
> Ieri ho visto Piacenza Modena.. 2-3 da 2-0... gran partita! Ma un certo punto nella prima linea di Piacenza ho notato.... *Papi Tencati e Fei*



Viva la gioventù 


Comunque ho letto che gli italiani della Lube non vedono di buon occhio l'approdo di Osmany in nazionale. Strano eh


----------



## Jaqen (28 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Viva la gioventù
> 
> 
> Comunque ho letto che gli italiani della Lube non vedono di buon occhio l'approdo di Osmany in nazionale. Strano eh



Per forza... Osmany è fortino, e tra Savani, Zaytsev e lui quello che starà fuori ovviamente è Savani... Bisognerebbe mettere Zaytsev fisso opposto per far giocare Savani....alla Lube non sta tanto bene che Savani faccia panchina


----------



## Frikez (28 Dicembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per forza... Osmany è fortino, e tra Savani, Zaytsev e lui quello che starà fuori ovviamente è Savani... Bisognerebbe mettere Zaytsev fisso opposto per far giocare Savani....alla Lube non sta tanto bene che Savani faccia panchina



Ci sarebbero anche Parodi e Kovar  Meglio così..un po' di concorrenza fa bene, comunque Zaytsev all'Europeo sarà il nostro opposto per forza.

Blues, la partita l'ho vista anch'io..mi è piaciuto molto Baranowicz che sta venendo su proprio bene e in ottica nazionale è da tenere d'occhio. Per quanto riguarda i vecchi c'è poco da fare..in serie A si punta sull'usato sicuro e c'è poco spazio per i giovani, dovrebbero fare come nel campionato femminile dove ci sono meno soldi e le squadre sono costrette a mettere in campo le ragazzine di 20 anni..mi viene in mente la Diouf a Bergamo che è solamente al secondo anno da pro ma è probabilmente la migliore opposta del campionato, se dio vuole in nazionale siamo coperti per i prossimi 10 anni.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Dicembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbero anche Parodi e Kovar  Meglio così..un po' di concorrenza fa bene, comunque Zaytsev all'Europeo sarà il nostro opposto per forza.
> 
> Blues, la partita l'ho vista anch'io..mi è piaciuto molto Baranowicz che sta venendo su proprio bene e in ottica nazionale è da tenere d'occhio. Per quanto riguarda i vecchi c'è poco da fare..in serie A si punta sull'usato sicuro e c'è poco spazio per i giovani, dovrebbero fare come nel campionato femminile dove ci sono meno soldi e le squadre sono costrette a mettere in campo le ragazzine di 20 anni..mi viene in mente la Diouf a Bergamo che è solamente al secondo anno da pro ma è probabilmente la migliore opposta del campionato, se dio vuole in nazionale siamo coperti per i prossimi 10 anni.


Sì.
Ma il femminile imho è sempre più avanti....


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2012)

Ancora contro Trento..ebbasta!


----------



## Jaqen (30 Dicembre 2012)

Trento Trento, alè alè alè!

Ma i capelli di Zaytsev


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Tra l'altro oggi sfida "in famiglia". Io tifo Trento, la ragazza di mio fratello è di Macerata. Forza Trento!!!


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2012)

Io tifo Macerata visto che ho i parenti di lì..siccome Treviso è sparita


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (30 Dicembre 2012)

Intanto si è dimesso il Ct della Russia campione olimpica, Volokno.


----------



## Frikez (30 Dicembre 2012)

Ma guarda te che botta di cuxx hanno avuto questi


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Giusto così


----------



## Jaqen (2 Gennaio 2013)

Godo! Grandissimo Rapha


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ho trovato uno sport più corrotto del calcio. La pallavolo! Mi spiego meglio.
Io non sono un grande appassionato di pallavolo, nel senso che non è il mio sport preferito (e manco il secondo), però diciamo che negli ultimi anni lo sto seguendo di più. Innanzitutto sono un tifoso, come tutti ovviamente, della nazionale. Sia essa maschile che femminile. 

Anni fa, tanti anni fa, seguivo con discreto interesse le gesta dell'allora Asystel Milano che, credo nei primi anni 2000, fece la finale scudetto credo contro Treviso, perdendola. Dopo la fusione con Piacenza, con dirottamento del titolo sportivo proprio a Piacenza, ho smesso di seguire la pallavolo a livello di club salvo poi essere fulminato sulla via di Trento 

Detto questo, passo al vero succo del mio discorso, ossia la corruzione che c'è a livello Europeo. Parlo della Cev Champions League. Io credo che sia semplicemente scandalosa la regola secondo cui squadre della stessa nazionalità non possano incontrarsi in finale e credo che sia altamente scandaloso assegnare le Final 4 a stagione iniziata e non ad inizio stagione come fanno nel basket, oppure nel calcio assegnando la sede della finale con anni di anticipo. 

Quest'anno per esempio le Final 4 si giocheranno ad Omsk, in Russia. E la cosa ancor più scandalosa è che la squadra ospitante delle Final 4 salta i Playoff perché qualificata di diritto alle finali, come l'esempio del Lokomotiv Novosibirsk quest'anno, Trento 2 anni fa e lo Skra Belchatow lo scorso anno. E collegandomi ai polacchi, vorrei far notare come la CEV, imho, stia cercando di fargli vincere questa benedetta CL a tutti i costi, assegnandole negli ultimi 5 anni l'organizzazione delle finale per ben 3 volte. 

Ma passiamo a quest'anno, da simpatizzante di Trento non posso non "scandalizzarmi" vedendo che agli ottavi affronteremo la Dinamo Mosca, negli eventuali quarti i campioni d'Europa in carica dello Zenit Kazan ed in semifinale una tra Macerata e Cuneo se dovesse approdare a loro volta ai quarti (o meglio, ai Playoff a 6 visto che come detto i russi del Lokomotiv sono già alle Final 4 come squadra ospitante) e poi alle Final 4. In tutto ciò qual è la squadra che più ci guadagna in questo sorteggio? Lo Skra Belchatow che ha in pratica la strada spianata per le Final 4 in quanto ha "pescato" le squadre meno forti.

Chiedo a [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] e [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] che credo ne sappiano più di me. Ma anche voi trovate scandalosi i meccanismi "governativi" della CEV?


----------



## Jaqen (2 Gennaio 2013)

Assolutamente, condivido in pieno. Vogliono far fuori le italiane e far vincere le squadre polacche. La CEV è pro squadre polacche visto che hanno tanti soldi e li spendono per la pallavolo, cioé c'è un grosso giro di soldi tra quelle squadre polacche... 

D'altronde il volley è uno sport minore rispetto al calcio e per sopravvivere deve essere ben sponsorizzata...


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2013)

C'è un bel po' di mafia anche nella pallavolo, tra Cev e Fivb non so chi ha fatto più porxxte in questi anni.
Ora in Russia e in Polonia girano molti soldi e casualmente le finali vengono organizzate in quei Paesi, nel femminile invece domina incontrastata la Turchia e guarda caso quest'anno si tornerà ad Istanbul dopo essere stati a Baku , altra città dove ci sono un paio di squadre con dei budget stellari.



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, passo al vero succo del mio discorso, ossia la corruzione che c'è a livello Europeo. Parlo della Cev Champions League. Io credo che sia semplicemente scandalosa la regola secondo cui squadre della stessa nazionalità non possano incontrarsi in finale



Sta cosa l'hanno fatta proprio per via delle italiane che negli anni 90 e 2000 arrivavano in massa alle Final 4 sia nel maschile che nel femminile, vabbè poco male..alla fine siamo riusciti a portare a casa diverse Champions alla faccia di questi disgraziati.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ma ovvio, in Italia c'è la cultura del volley. Il calcio regna incontrastato a livello di immagine, ma a livello femminile c'è una quantità impressionante di tesserate.. e questo porta ad avere tante squadre a livello giovanile e tanta scelta.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Gennaio 2013)

Domenica 27 ore 18.30 all star game femminile a Verona.


----------



## Frikez (24 Gennaio 2013)

Trento eliminata al golden set dalla Dinamo Mosca..mi dispiace un casino, soprattutto per Stoytchev


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque sto Golden Set è una pagliacciata e non lo dico perché Trento ha perso. Se proprio lo si deve mantenere che lo facciano fino a 25 punti e non fino a 15 o al massimo che lo mantengano se tra andata e ritorno le due squadre hanno vinto lo stesso numero di set. Trento tra andata e ritorno ha battuto la Dinamo Mosca 5 set a 3, non contando il golden set, e ieri i russi dopo il primo set han giocato per arrivare al golden set dove hanno vinto. 

Detto questo ieri Macerata si è qualificata per i playoff a 6 dove troverà Cuneo, Mosca raggiunge Kazan per il derby russo e udite udite il Belchatow anche quest'anno rimane a secco perché sconfitta al golden set, in casa, dai turchi dell'Arkasspor.


----------



## Frikez (25 Gennaio 2013)

I polacchi  
Ti quoto Kurt, il golden set è una trovata davvero pessima, la Cev non ne azzecca mai una.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ma la CEV è la mafia, ormai è appurato.

Ops, Belchatow


----------



## Frikez (13 Febbraio 2013)

E Busto vola alla Final 4 vincendo il golden set a Baku..godo


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E Busto vola alla Final 4 vincendo il golden set a Baku..godo



Ecco sono felice perché è una squadra italiana, ma anche qui queste hanno perso il conto dei set 5 a 3 e passano per aver vinto il golden set. Va bé a sto giro ce lo facciamo andare bene


----------



## Frikez (13 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ecco sono felice perché è una squadra italiana, ma anche qui queste hanno perso il conto dei set 5 a 3 e passano per aver vinto il golden set. Va bé a sto giro ce lo facciamo andare bene



Dalla prossima stagione dovrebbero togliere il golden set 

Intanto grazie ad un Sokolov sontuoso Cuneo sconfigge al golden set Macerata e si qualifica alla Final 4 di Omsk.


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dalla prossima stagione dovrebbero togliere il golden set



Ah finalmente!


----------



## Frikez (9 Marzo 2013)

Domani inizia la Final 4 a Istanbul..poche speranze per Busto, il Vakifbank proverà a bissare il successo del 2011. 

Piccola curiosità: i 4 allenatori sono tutti italiani  spero solo non vinca quell'arrogante di Abbondanza.


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Marzo 2013)

Busto perde contro Baku 3 a 2 dopo una gran rimonta.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

L'altra semifinale vedrà il derby di Istanbul tra il Galatasaray di Narbolini e il Vakifbank di Guidetti.


----------



## chicagousait (9 Marzo 2013)

Peccato per Busto ma hanno perso al tie break contro la squadra più forte al mondo. Ci può stare e poi era la prima volta che arrivavamo a giocarci una semifinale di Champions.

Per quanto riguarda l'altra semifinale il Galatasaray di Barbolini ha perso 3 -0 contro Istambul


----------



## Frikez (9 Marzo 2013)

Impressionante il livello di gioco del Vakifbank..Guidetti


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Marzo 2013)

Tra l'altro ho scoperto che al Gala giocano la Lo Bianco e quella milfona della Gioli 

Vakifbank ha dominato gli ultimi due set e sostanzialmente tutta la partita.


----------



## Frikez (9 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro ho scoperto che al Gala giocano la Lo Bianco e quella milfona della Gioli



Sei sempre aggiornato eh


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sei sempre aggiornato eh



La Gioli mi ispira un sesso...


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> La Gioli mi ispira un sesso...



Preferisco Cisky Marcon 

Comunque ottimo terzo posto per Busto, meglio di così non si poteva fare IMHO


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2013)

3a0 alla squadra più forte del Mondo 

Molto utili i millanta milioni di budget


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Marzo 2013)

Felice per Guidetti, grandissimo allenatore. Non c'è stata proprio partita, il Vakifbank ha sofferto un po' solo nel terzo set ma era anche prevedibile.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Marzo 2013)

chi segue la A2 maschile?


----------



## Frikez (15 Marzo 2013)

Questo fine settimana è il turno dei maschietti in Siberia, i campioni in carica dello Zenit Kazan sono i favoriti però Cuneo secondo me ha buone chance di arrivare in finale, i polacchi del Kozle infatti non sono uno squadrone..nella fase a gironi erano assieme a Trento e in 2 gare hanno racimolato appena un set.
Se poi riuscissero a batterli chissà..non è detto che in finale vincano sempre i più forti.


----------



## chicagousait (16 Marzo 2013)

Oggi inizia la final 4 di coppa italia per le ragazze


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Marzo 2013)

Oggi hanno inizio anche le final 4 di Champions League maschile ad Omsk, in Russia, che vede impegnata la nostra Cuneo. 

Attualmente è in corso la semifinale russa tra Kazan (la favorita per la vittoria finale) e il Novosibirsk (gli organizzatori di queste Final 4). Alle ore 13.30 Cuneo affronterà l'altra semifinalista, la polacca Kedzierzyn-Kozle. Domani le finali.


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2013)

Ho spento a fine terzo set con il Kazan in pieno controllo e ovviamente ha perso al tie-break


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Marzo 2013)

Novosibirsk prima finalista. Ora in onda su SI2 c'è Cuneo contro i polacchi.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Marzo 2013)

Cuneo batte lo Zaska al tie break e raggiunge i russi del Novosibirsk in finale, che andrà in onda domani alle ore 14.30 su SI2.


----------



## Frikez (16 Marzo 2013)

Ottimo! Cuneo comunque ha dei cali di tensione durante i set molto pericolosi.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Marzo 2013)

Credo che vincano i russi domani, anche se Cuneo ha le qualità per poter ribaltare il pronostico.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Marzo 2013)

Vince il Novosibirsk al tie break. Non ho visto la partita, ma dal tabellino pare essere stata una finale molto combattuta. Peccato.


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2013)

Regalati completamente gli ultimi 2 punti del match..io non ho parole.

Il primo con Biryukov, di gran lunga il migliore dei suoi, lasciato senza muro 
Nell'ultimo punto invece De Pandis ha dormito su un appoggio dei russi con Grbic che è stato costretto ad alzare non in maniera pulita e infatti hanno preso una stampatona a muro.


----------



## Frikez (14 Aprile 2013)

Trento prima finalista, ora aspetta la vincente di Macerata Piacenza con gli emiliani avanti nella serie 2a1 e che mercoledì in casa possono conquistare un'inaspettata finale.

Comunque gara 3 di ieri miglior partita dell'anno


----------



## Jaqen (18 Aprile 2013)

OH QUANTO MI DISPIACE PER MACERATA


----------



## Frikez (18 Aprile 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> OH QUANTO MI DISPIACE PER MACERATA



Non si scrive in maiuscolo, meriteresti una sanzione


----------



## Jaqen (19 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non si scrive in maiuscolo, meriteresti una sanzione



Se devo essere sanzionato perché mi piace la bella pallavolo allora sanzionatemi


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2013)

Papi pietà


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2013)

Vabbé Osmany clamoroso.

Ma avete visto che IMOCO VOLLEY CONEGLIANO? Cioé Busto è stato spazzato via. SPAZZATO VIA.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Maggio 2013)

l'anno prossimo ci saremo anche noi,storica promozione in A1 per l'exprivia molfetta!


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2013)

Mega fail di Busto 

Certo che le ragazze di Parisi hanno dimostrato di essere mentalmente delle capre.


----------



## Frikez (6 Maggio 2013)

Il Deserto del Sahara oggi, chissà come mai


----------



## Jaqen (6 Maggio 2013)

Comunque Rapha non giocherà gara 5, ergo, abbiam perso.
Damn.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Maggio 2013)

> 'anno prossimo ci saremo anche noi,storica promozione in A1 per l'exprivia molfetta!



Che goduria aver visto la finale e festeggiare la Serie A1...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Maggio 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Che goduria aver visto la finale e festeggiare la Serie A1...



vedo solo adesso che anche tu sei di molfetta :O


----------



## Frikez (7 Maggio 2013)

Subito un botto di mercato, bomberone Kurek approda in Italia a Macerata 
Se arrivasse anche De Cecco 

Caterina Bosetti invece ha scelto di andare un anno in Brasile, peccato..ormai la serie A femminile sta perdendo le poche giocatrice di livello rimaste ed è un'emorragia che non sembra volersi fermare.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Maggio 2013)

Vabbe ma la Bosetti tornerà vedrai...


CHE CONEGLIANO! Finalmente!


----------



## Frikez (10 Maggio 2013)

La Bosetti tornerà in Europa ma non in Italia, il suo ingaggio non se lo può permettere nessuno..poi ha tutto per diventare una delle migliori schiacciatrici in circolazione


----------



## Jaqen (10 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> La Bosetti tornerà in Europa ma non in Italia, il suo ingaggio non se lo può permettere nessuno..poi ha tutto per diventare una delle migliori schiacciatrici in circolazione



Lo è già... Merito soprattutto del papà che Lucia e Caterina appunto, si ritrovano.................


----------



## Stex (11 Maggio 2013)

Svegliate nel 3 set... Forza imoco


----------



## Frikez (11 Maggio 2013)

Peggior finale della storia, sta gara 4 poi imbarazzante.

Onore a Piacenza comunque.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Maggio 2013)

L'Imoco ha perso la finale in gara 1 e 2. Squadra giovane, Camera è proprio bravina ed è una '92, la Nikolova una '91... e gente come la Calloni, la Barazza (  ), Fiorin (     ) ecc hanno ancora tanto da dare...

La Bosetti è di un altro pianeta comunque.


----------



## Frikez (12 Maggio 2013)

Jack Sintini MVP   

Ha vinto la più forte, complimenti a Trento, meno a quel piccolo uomo che la allena.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Maggio 2013)

Sono state delle finali scudetto sia a livello maschile che femminile davvero belle


----------



## Jaqen (13 Maggio 2013)

Giacomo Sintini, che uomo 
Dovrebbero aprire tutti i notiziari sportivi con la sua intervista di fine partita..


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Maggio 2013)

Felice per Trento!


----------



## Frikez (14 Maggio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La Bosetti è di un altro pianeta comunque.



Salutiamo anche lei, rispetto alla sorella si trasferisce dall'altra parte del Mondo, in Azerbaijan.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Salutiamo anche lei, rispetto alla sorella si trasferisce dall'altra parte del Mondo, in Azerbaijan.



Vabbé, se hanno voglia di pensare solo ai soldi, amen.

L'Italia è una scuola di pallavolo. Se ne vanno? Amen, ne verranno fuori delle altre.


----------



## Frikez (19 Maggio 2013)

E Travica se n'è andato, ora datemi Luciano


----------



## Jaqen (19 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E Travica se n'è andato, ora datemi Luciano


Il peggior palleggiatore della storia Italiana.
Monopoli era cento volte meglio anche a 20 anni più vecchio


----------



## Jaqen (24 Giugno 2013)

Buon girone per ora.
Primi a quota 15.

Zaytsev, Vettori, Fedrizzi.. Ne vedremo delle belle


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Giugno 2013)

Rivoluzione per Trento. Il presidente Mosna conferma le partenze di Stoychev,Kaziyski, Raphael e Juantorena.


----------



## Frikez (27 Giugno 2013)

Trento smobilita, come mi dispiace


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Trento smobilita, come mi dispiace



Solo cosi siete buoni a vincere


----------



## Frikez (27 Giugno 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Solo cosi siete buoni a vincere



Sese, Trento e Siena come il Titanic, hanno appena colpito l'iceberg, ora aspetto di vederle colare a picco


----------



## Jaqen (27 Giugno 2013)

Intanto Trento ha comprato Rossini...
Ci stava fare un po' di rivoluzione secondo me.


----------



## Frikez (28 Giugno 2013)

E Velasco ce lo piazza in quel posto, assurdo


----------



## Frikez (4 Luglio 2013)

Tutti in silenzio in questi giorni, non capisco perchè


----------



## Jaqen (17 Luglio 2013)

LOL

Cmq Frikez, Kurt, a voi che piace.... a Jesolo c'è la nazionale femminile contro l'Olanda il 26...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Luglio 2013)

contento del roster che ha formato molfetta


----------



## Frikez (17 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> LOL
> 
> Cmq Frikez, Kurt, a voi che piace.... a Jesolo c'è la nazionale femminile contro l'Olanda il 26...





Intanto si è chiusa la prima fase del mercato: Rossini resta a Latina, Djuric a Trento mentre Savani ha lasciato come si pensava Macerata.
Suxho ex Treviso nonché palleggiatore della nazionale statunitense approda in Trentino.

Piacenza invece ha deciso di puntare su Vettori come opposto titolare con lo spostamento di Fei al centro in coppia con Simon.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Intanto si è chiusa la prima fase del mercato: Rossini resta a Latina, Djuric a Trento mentre Savani ha lasciato come si pensava Macerata.
> Suxho ex Treviso nonché palleggiatore della nazionale statunitense approda in Trentino.
> 
> Piacenza invece ha deciso di puntare su Vettori come opposto titolare con lo spostamento di Fei al centro in coppia con Simon.


Saggiamente


----------



## Jaqen (19 Luglio 2013)

Bella vittoria contro i Bulgari del coach Placì della nostra nazionale del non coach Berruto e del non palleggiatore Travica


----------



## Frikez (19 Luglio 2013)

Super Bira stanotte


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

Pavlov impressionante.
Russia asfalta un piccolissimo Brasile.. Mamma mia che Pavlov.........


----------



## Frikez (22 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Pavlov impressionante.
> Russia asfalta un piccolissimo Brasile.. Mamma mia che Pavlov.........



A me ha impressionato di più Lucarelli 
Pavlov già lo conoscevo 

Comunque noi con Vettori e Rossini siamo un'altra squadra, Savani veramente impresentabile quest'anno.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A me ha impressionato di più Lucarelli
> Pavlov già lo conoscevo
> 
> Comunque noi con Vettori e Rossini siamo un'altra squadra, Savani veramente impresentabile quest'anno.



Lucarelli secondo me è il nuovo Giba.

Boh, se alla federazione Italiana va bene Berruto...


----------



## Frikez (22 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Lucarelli secondo me è il nuovo Giba.
> 
> Boh, se alla federazione Italiana va bene Berruto...



Chi proponi? Placì?


----------



## Frikez (30 Luglio 2013)

Niente Juantorena agli Europei, peccato.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Luglio 2013)

Frik io AMO Placì! Peccato per Os.. 3 schiacciatori a livello di Zaytsev, Vettori e appunto Os (che è perfetto anche in rice e difesa), con un palleggiatore migliore rispetto a quel pezzo di legno qual è Travica, anche per la Russia sarebbe stato un problema affrontarci... Per questa Russia. La Russia del futuro, visto che atleti sta tirando fuori sarà assurda nel giro di 2 o 3 anni: PANKOV, 17 anni è assurdo e POLETAEV è un assassino, 15 anni... Mai vista una roba del genere


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

Friky sto aspettando la tua opinione su Pankov e Poletaev!


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2013)

Niente,freka non rispondi più 

L'Italia del Menca intanto fa 3/3 al gran prix... La Diouf è un insulto ogni volta che gioca


----------



## Frikez (5 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Friky sto aspettando la tua opinione su Pankov e Poletaev!



Ops non avevo letto 

Poletaev mi sembra un giocatore già pronto, mi sa che il prossimo anno sarà già nel giro della nazionale maggiore  Comunque non sono entrambi del '95?

La Diouf ha grandissimi mezzi fisici però ha bisogno di un allenatore che le spieghi le basi perchè tecnicamente è davvero scarsa, per adesso mi sembra la versione 2.0 della Ortolani che per anni nelle giovanili è stata considerata un potenziale crack ma che poi non ha mai fatto il salto di qualità.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ops non avevo letto
> 
> Poletaev mi sembra un giocatore già pronto, mi sa che il prossimo anno sarà già nel giro della nazionale maggiore  Comunque non sono entrambi del '95?
> 
> La Diouf ha grandissimi mezzi fisici però ha bisogno di un allenatore che le spieghi le basi perchè tecnicamente è davvero scarsa, per adesso mi sembra la versione 2.0 della Ortolani che per anni nelle giovanili è stata considerata un potenziale crack ma che poi non ha mai fatto il salto di qualità.



Hai visto come fa la rincorsa? Io non sopporto le atlete che non si danno lo slancio completo con le braccia che si allungano, è una cosa che non ho mai capito. Certi allenatori, anche quelli più esperti mi dicono che è per accelerare il movimento...Ma toh guarda prende sempre la palla bassa...toh guarda. Io che sono amante della tecnica (anche quasi più del risultato) senza la Lucia in nazionale sto male... per fortuna che ha giocato sua sorella...............


----------



## Frikez (5 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Hai visto come fa la rincorsa? Io non sopporto le atlete che non si danno lo slancio completo con le braccia che si allungano, è una cosa che non ho mai capito. Certi allenatori, anche quelli più esperti mi dicono che è per accelerare il movimento...Ma toh guarda prende sempre la palla bassa...toh guarda. Io che sono amante della tecnica (anche quasi più del risultato) senza la Lucia in nazionale sto male... per fortuna che ha giocato sua sorella...............



Sisi ma da sempre fa quel tipo di rincorsa boh, magari avesse un quinto della tecnica della Bosetti che tra l'altro è quasi 30 centrimetri più bassa e da opposto gioca cento volte meglio di lei.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sisi ma da sempre fa quel tipo di rincorsa boh, magari avesse un quinto della tecnica della Bosetti che tra l'altro è quasi 30 centrimetri più bassa e da opposto gioca cento volte meglio di lei.


E poi.. gioca sempre la De Gennaro... ieri ha fatto un appoggio su palla no facile, facilissima, da linciaggio...........................ok io amo la Merlo. <3


----------



## Frikez (5 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E poi.. gioca sempre la De Gennaro... ieri ha fatto un appoggio su palla no facile, facilissima, da linciaggio...........................ok io amo la Merlo. <3



La Merlo è il top, ho visto la Signorile in crescita, speriamo bene per il futuro.

Comunque Mencarelli ha diviso il gruppo in più parti per i vari tornei estivi, infatti mancano diverse veterane.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> La Merlo è il top, ho visto la Signorile in crescita, speriamo bene per il futuro.
> 
> Comunque Mencarelli ha diviso il gruppo in più parti per i vari tornei estivi, infatti mancano diverse veterane.



Vero, anche se gente come la Piccinini proprio non mi manca..


----------



## Frikez (6 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vero, anche se gente come la Piccinini proprio non mi manca..



Lei ha chiuso con la nazionale, poi tra schiacciatrici/ricevitrici siamo messi bene..ci manca un opposto 

Mi sa che convoca la Lo Bianco per l'Europeo, della Gioli possiamo anche farne a meno dato che è alla canna del gas e con Arrighetti, Folie e Guiggi siamo stracompetitivi al centro.


----------



## DannySa (6 Agosto 2013)

La Merlo è veramente il top, concordo


----------



## Jaqen (6 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lei ha chiuso con la nazionale, poi tra schiacciatrici/ricevitrici siamo messi bene..ci manca un opposto
> 
> Mi sa che convoca la Lo Bianco per l'Europeo, della Gioli possiamo anche farne a meno dato che è alla canna del gas e con Arrighetti, Folie e Guiggi siamo stracompetitivi al centro.


Sentivo un'intervista che diceva che la Piccinini avrebbe fatto di tutto per tornare in nazionale... La Gioli è giusto che non venga più chiamata, anche se è sempre grande


----------



## Jaqen (14 Agosto 2013)

Arrighetti 14 punti contro la Thailandia  

Ovviamente senza la Diouf e con la Sorokaite in campo.....si vince facile


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2013)

Battuto Barbolini 3-2, accesso alle Final Six, finalmente la manza di due metri ha fatto il suo dovere


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Menca mi sta un po' deludendo.... La Sorokaite è fortissima...


----------



## Frikez (6 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Menca mi sta un po' deludendo.... La Sorokaite è fortissima...



Perchè? Per me sta facendo un ottimo cambio generazionale che darà i suoi frutti nei prossimi anni, abbiamo aspettato anche troppo IMHO.

Diouf top scorer della Final Six del Grand Prix 

Comunque si inizia


----------



## Jaqen (7 Settembre 2013)

Meno di un allenamento contro la swiss..


----------



## Frikez (8 Settembre 2013)

Indegne


----------



## Jaqen (17 Settembre 2013)

Bah, ho capito che sono giovani e tutto... Ma certe scelte di Mencarelli non le ho capite... Il senso di portarsi via Lucia Bosetti poi, per farle fare solo qualche giro in rice, per me non ha senso...


----------



## Jaqen (26 Settembre 2013)

Nel silenzio generale la banda di Berruto è in semifinale contro i Bulgari!

Avessimo un palleggiatore decente, con Kovar e i due animali, Vettori e Zaytsev, saremmo al livello dei Russi.


----------



## Frikez (26 Settembre 2013)

Travica per ora sta giocando alla grande


----------



## Jaqen (27 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Travica per ora sta giocando alla grande



Nei suoi limiti!


----------



## Frikez (28 Settembre 2013)

Che Italia   

E domani ci proviamo contro i marziani russi.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Settembre 2013)

Siamo sfavoriti ma ci proviamo


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Settembre 2013)

Pensa i russi, se escludiamo gli anni dell'Unione Sovietica, non hanno mai vinto un Europeo. Nel 2005 li battemmo in finale a Roma e conquistammo così l'oro. Bé, regaliamoli quest'altra delusione


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Settembre 2013)

Alla fine vince, come da pronostico, la Russia per 3 a 1. Ma comunque un grandissimo Europeo per l'Italia e un bravo a coach Berruto per il lavoro fatto in questa manifestazione.


----------



## Frikez (29 Settembre 2013)

Peccato aver avuto qualche elemento fisicamente non al top, ottimo secondo posto comunque.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Settembre 2013)

N'altra roba sti Russi. Siamo i primi tra i terrestri però!


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Ottobre 2013)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION]

Cari ragazzi, la banda Serniotti sculaccia per bene la povera Macerata del nostro amico Frikez


----------



## Frikez (9 Ottobre 2013)

No comment


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Ottobre 2013)

[MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] e [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION], chiedo a voi due perché essendo partito il 25 luglio non ho seguito più nulla. In pratica Trento da quel che ho capito ha perso lo sponsor principale, l'Itas, e quindi il grano, giusto?


----------



## Frikez (9 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] e [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION], chiedo a voi due perché essendo partito il 25 luglio non ho seguito più nulla. In pratica Trento da quel che ho capito ha perso lo sponsor principale, l'Itas, e quindi il grano, giusto?



Esatto, i vari Juantorena, Raphael e compagnia sono andati tutti in prestito per un anno in Turchia, nella speranza che la situazione finanziaria del club migliorasse nei prossimi 12 mesi per poter tornare, da quel che ho sentito hanno ridotto i costi di gestione del circa 20% .


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Esatto, i vari Juantorena, Raphael e compagnia sono andati tutti in prestito per un anno in Turchia, nella speranza che la situazione finanziaria del club migliorasse nei prossimi 12 mesi per poter tornare, da quel che ho sentito hanno ridotto i costi di gestione del circa 20% .



Sisi nel frattempo ho letto in giro che sono andati tutti in prestito, meno Stoychev che ha firmato ma solo per un anno. Speriamo che le cose si aggiustino, anche se vedo che contro di voi si vince uguale


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ma quel maiale di Alekno che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Frikez (10 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma quel maiale di Alekno che fine ha fatto?



Allenava lo Zenit di Kazan, credo sia rimasto lì.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Ottobre 2013)

Esatto! E Matey MVP nella Supercoppa turca  Sokolov è tornato invece!


----------



## Jaqen (10 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sisi nel frattempo ho letto in giro che sono andati tutti in prestito, meno Stoychev che ha firmato ma solo per un anno. Speriamo che le cose si aggiustino, anche se vedo che contro di voi si vince uguale


Ci hanno tolto tutti ma...


----------



## Frikez (10 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che le cose si aggiustino, anche se vedo che contro di voi si vince uguale



Eh lo so, anche quest'anno vincerete voi, non c'è storia.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Eh lo so, anche quest'anno vincerete voi, non c'è storia.



Mah... la vedo dura.

Mi sto appassionando alla Foppa come squadra femminile invece 
Conegliano sì, bella squadra...vicina a me... ma preferisco come lavorano a Bergamo


----------



## Frikez (15 Ottobre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mi sto appassionando alla Foppa come squadra femminile invece
> Conegliano sì, bella squadra...vicina a me... ma preferisco come lavorano a Bergamo



Finalmente hai capito qualcosa di questo gioco 

Io è dal '98 che la seguo


----------



## Jaqen (16 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Finalmente hai capito qualcosa di questo gioco
> 
> Io è dal '98 che la seguo


Fra 10 giorni forse.... Ti spiego perché la Foppa


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Novembre 2013)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] e [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] quest'anno le F4 di Champions League dove le fanno? Devono ancora decidere? No perché se le fanno in Italia vince facile Macerata  No scherzi a parte è vero che conto vincere ed arrivare in forma alla fine, però intanto Macerata ha battuto lo Zenit e il Novosibirsk, mica poco.


----------



## Frikez (7 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] e [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] quest'anno le F4 di Champions League dove le fanno? Devono ancora decidere? No perché se le fanno in Italia vince facile Macerata  No scherzi a parte è vero che conto vincere ed arrivare in forma alla fine, però intanto Macerata ha battuto lo Zenit e il Novosibirsk, mica poco.



Siamo una squadra fortissimi  Ora poi che c'è anche Kurek 

Comunque la Cev non ha ancora deciso la sede della F4, giustamente aspettano di essere a metà stagione


----------



## Jaqen (7 Novembre 2013)

Macerata è fortissima ogni anno.. Un po' come l'Inter


----------



## Jaqen (10 Novembre 2013)

Che noia.... Macerata sta vincendo 2-1 a Trento..


----------



## Frikez (10 Novembre 2013)

Asfaltati 

Più forti anche degli arbitri che volevano rubarci il terzo set


----------



## Jaqen (10 Novembre 2013)

Ma dai ma dai... Siamo una squadra di bimbi


----------



## Frikez (11 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Jaqen (15 Novembre 2013)

vero sportivo e grande uomo 

La Cicolari squalificata dal Beach per 6 mesi per frasi ingiuriose contro un arbitro, come nel calcio


----------



## Jaqen (22 Novembre 2013)

Finalmente Pippo Lanza mostra a tutti che ne sa a pacchi 

Berruto


----------



## Frikez (22 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Finalmente Pippo Lanza mostra a tutti che ne sa a pacchi



Nella competizione più inutile della stagione


----------



## Jaqen (23 Novembre 2013)

Cmq Baranowicz è sontuoso


----------



## Jaqen (28 Novembre 2013)

[MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION], mi chiedevo... come mai segui la pallavolo? Alleni? Giochi?


----------



## Frikez (28 Novembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION], mi chiedevo... come mai segui la pallavolo? Alleni? Giochi?



No, mio padre è stato per anni nel mondo della pallavolo per cui mi sono appassionato a questo sport..da piccolo mi ha portato alcune volte a vedere la Sisley e in una circostanza mi ha fatto conoscere Lollo Bernardi


----------



## O Animal (28 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No, mio padre è stato per anni nel mondo della pallavolo per cui mi sono appassionato a questo sport..da piccolo mi ha portato alcune volte a vedere la *Sisley *e in una circostanza mi ha fatto conoscere *Lollo Bernardi*


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2013)

Io non riesco più a guardare una partita di bassa classifica di A1 maschile.
Femminile a qualsiasi livello (  )
Maschile anche tranne quella fetta.... E' come se fossero delle macchine da guerra fisicatissime ma senza tecnica. Mi danno quasi fastidio:
E' meglio vedersi una partita di B2, dove c'è gente che non è fisicata ma perlomeno gioca con la tecnica.


----------



## Frikez (15 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io non riesco più a guardare una partita di bassa classifica di A1 maschile.
> Femminile a qualsiasi livello (  )
> Maschile anche tranne quella fetta.... E' come se fossero delle macchine da guerra fisicatissime ma senza tecnica. Mi danno quasi fastidio:
> E' meglio vedersi una partita di B2, dove c'è gente che non è fisicata ma perlomeno gioca con la tecnica.



Sembri mio padre 

Come alza il Barone


----------



## Jaqen (16 Dicembre 2013)

Più che altro ho visto più di una volta Ravenna e........ 
Macerata grazie al nuovo palleggiatore imho può essere tra le più forti al mondo.

E nel 2016 faremo una grande olimpiade... Questo Barone mi fa sognare


----------



## Frikez (16 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Fra 10 giorni forse.... Ti spiego perché la Foppa



Quindi?


----------



## Frikez (19 Dicembre 2013)

Macerata vs. Piacenza al Playoff 12 di Champions


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Gennaio 2014)

chiedo agli appassionati 
Avete visto qualche partita dell'Exprvia Molfetta? Se si cosa ne pensate della squadra?


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> chiedo agli appassionati
> Avete visto qualche partita dell'Exprvia Molfetta? Se si cosa ne pensate della squadra?



Molfetta non l'ho praticamente mai seguita, a parte oggi che ha perso in casa con LA Capolista 
Ha appena preso l'opposto argentino Castellani, figlio dell'ex ct della Finlandia, la squadra non mi sembra malvagia però deve iniziare a raccogliere qualche punto in più in trasferta.

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Mencarelli non è stato confermato ct, gli subentra Caprara..speriamo bene dato che tra 9 mesi avremo il Mondiale in casa.
Zero programmazione comunque, si era deciso di puntare su un gruppo giovane promuovendo l'allenatore della nazionale juniores e invece dopo un solo anno cambi tutto bah. Tra l'altro Magri non voleva un ct col doppio incarico e ora a stagione inoltrata ne sceglie uno che allena in un club.
Caprara è un ottimo allenatore, ha vinto l'ultimo campionato e la Coppa Italia con Piacenza prendendo la squadra a febbraio, niente da dire però mi lascia perplesso questa gestione, Mencarelli è stato veramente trattato come un cane


----------



## Jaqen (13 Gennaio 2014)

Boh, comportamento inaccettabile. Dev'essere successo qualcosa di strano...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Gennaio 2014)

grand euomo zaytsev devo dire


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> grand euomo zaytsev devo dire



Lo Zar non si tocca


----------



## Jaqen (13 Gennaio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> chiedo agli appassionati
> Avete visto qualche partita dell'Exprvia Molfetta? Se si cosa ne pensate della squadra?



Mi dispiace ma la pallavolo maschile mi fa vomitare 
Soprattutto quella di media bassa classifica di Serie A. Mi sono divertito a vedere Padova Monza ieri, finale Coppa Italia A2, solo perché non c'era altro in TV


----------



## Jaqen (13 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Molfetta non l'ho praticamente mai seguita, a parte oggi che ha perso in casa con LA Capolista
> Ha appena preso l'opposto argentino Castellani, figlio dell'ex ct della Finlandia, la squadra non mi sembra malvagia però deve iniziare a raccogliere qualche punto in più in trasferta.
> 
> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Mencarelli non è stato confermato ct, gli subentra Caprara..speriamo bene dato che tra 9 mesi avremo il Mondiale in casa.
> ...



Scusami, ero di frettissima stamattina.
Io amo Caprara, ma è il doppio incarico che non capisco, e il silurare così il Menca. Probabilmente non è stato considerato adeguato per certi palcoscenici.. non lo so. Poi a me piacciono gli allenatori con una fortissima personalità.. Placì ad esempio


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Scusami, ero di frettissima stamattina.
> Io amo Caprara, ma è il doppio incarico che non capisco, e il silurare così il Menca. Probabilmente non è stato considerato adeguato per certi palcoscenici.. non lo so. Poi a me piacciono gli allenatori con una fortissima personalità.. Placì ad esempio



Placì  

Chiaramente Caprara finisce la stagione vincendo probabilmente un altro scudetto e molla Piacenza per la nazionale, il punto è che quest'estate dovrà fare i miracoli per portare questo gruppo sul podio ai Mondiali, non mi stupirei se chiamasse qualche veterana come la Lo Bianco o la Gioli per provare il tutto per tutto.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Placì
> 
> Chiaramente Caprara finisce la stagione vincendo probabilmente un altro Scudetto e molla Piacenza per la nazionale, il punto è che quest'estate dovrà fare i miracoli per portare la nazionale sul podio ai Mondiali, non mi stupirei se chiamasse qualche veterana come la Lo Bianco o la *Gioli* per provare il tutto per tutto.


Mamma Fast  
Si beh, Signorile, Diouf..la centralina del '94... cioé gente che con Mencarelli aveva senso. Ha avuto senso silurare la Picci, la Lo Bianco per aprire un nuovo ciclo... Ho paura che vedremo un sestetto con Lo Bianco Sorokaite (che comunque adoro, l'opposto di nuova generazione che sa anche ricevere, la amo) in 1 e 2, Arrighetti e Gioli al centro, con bande la Bosetti senior e la Piccinini. La squadra di Barbolini praticamente... Il che non sarebbe male, anzi, ma sarebbe una squadra senza futuro...
Signorile, Diouf (che sbaglia troppo troppo troppo, ma un potenziale impressionante), Bosetti jr... non le vedremo titolari.
Spero solo che venga lanciata in tribuna la De Gennaro e che la Merlo abbia il posto che si merita lì in campo


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Quella milfona della Gioli titolare a vita!!!


----------



## Jaqen (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ma la Gioli è estremamente forte anche con una gamba sola


----------



## Jaqen (21 Gennaio 2014)

Piacenza eliminata :-(


----------



## Frikez (23 Gennaio 2014)

Fuori al golden set


----------



## Jaqen (24 Gennaio 2014)

AMO LA COPRA AMO LA COPRA

MACERATAAAAAA CIO CIO CIO!


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Frikez (26 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> AMO LA COPRA AMO LA COPRA
> 
> MACERATAAAAAA CIO CIO CIO!





Kurt91 ha scritto:


>



Azzo ridete? Tra un po' farete la fine della Benetton


----------



## Jaqen (26 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Azzo ridete? Tra un po' farete la fine della Benetton



Io tifo solo FOPPA


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2014)

Allora,

Ieri ho visto un pezzo di Copra Modena.
E apparte i due palleggiatori che vabbé, hanno mani divine, sperando che il nostro Barone arrivi a quel livello (e a me piace un sacco), Simon è illegale. Non è legale un giocatore così. L'ultimo punto nel quarto set è stata una cosa impressionante, mai vista una potenza del genere. Facesse Football americano sarebbe ingestibile, un mostro. Mai vista così tanta potenza.


Andata quarti di Coppa Italia vincono l'andata (era andata giusto?) Piacenza e Conegliano nella parte alta del tabellone, Bergamo e Modena nella parte bassa.
Da sottolineare la sconfitta di Busto Arsizio contro Conegliano...... Ormamai la Yamamay non ne viene più fuori. Per me è una banda di sopravvalutate, Marcon e Leonardi su tutte.


----------



## Frikez (27 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io tifo solo FOPPA



Finalmente ti sto portando sulla retta via, mica come [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]

Vabbè ma Simon è illegale, non capisco cosa ci faccia a Piacenza, se vuole vincere qualcosa venga nelle Marche 

Non toccarmi Cisky Marcon


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sempre è solo Trento caro [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION]


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2014)

Berretta, che penso di essere il suo unico stimatore, non c'ha capito niente con Simon


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2014)

La Foppa vince contro il Novara 3-1
Busto vince contro Conegliano 3-1 e vince anche il golden set 17-19.

Final four al palaverde....senza Conegliano.


----------



## Frikez (30 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La Foppa vince contro il Novara 3-1
> Busto vince contro Conegliano 3-1 e vince anche il golden set 17-19.
> 
> Final four al palaverde....senza Conegliano.



Dispiace per Conegliano


----------



## Jaqen (30 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dispiace per Conegliano



Busto è insopportabile....ma Gaspari non scherza in quanto antipatia...


----------



## Frikez (2 Febbraio 2014)

Dove siete [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] e [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]?


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Vai tranquillo che i conti li facciamo alla fine


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ti aspetto al varco


----------



## Jaqen (9 Febbraio 2014)

Un breve riassunto:

5^ GIORNATA DI RITORNO - RISULTATI

Tonno Callipo Calabria Vibo Valentia-Casa Modena 3-0 (27-25, 25-23, 25-19) Diatec Trentino-Bre Lannutti Cuneo 1-3 (17-25, 25-27, 25-22, 17-25) Altotevere Città di Castello-Cucine Lube Banca Marche Macerata 3-2 (22-25, 22-25, 25-19, 25-23, 15-12) Calzedonia Verona-CMC Ravenna in corso Copra Elior Piacenza-Sir Safety Perugia 3-1 (25-20, 23-25, 25-16, 25-18) Exprivia Molfetta-Andreoli Latina 2-3 (25-22, 25-22, 21-25, 21-25, 12-15)

CLASSIFICA:

Cucine Lube Banca Marche Macerata 41; Copra Elior Piacenza 37; Diatec Trentino 31; Sir Safety Perugia 30; Bre Lannutti Cuneo 24; Altotevere Città di Castello 22; Calzedonia Verona 21; Casa Modena 19; Tonno Callipo Calabria Vibo Valentia 18; Andreoli Latina 14; Exprivia Molfetta 13; CMC Ravenna 12. Note: 1 Incontro in meno: Copra Elior Piacenza, Calzedonia Verona; 2 Incontri in meno: CMC Ravenna.


----------



## Frikez (14 Febbraio 2014)

Travica che prende a schiaffoni Trento 

Drago


----------



## Jaqen (23 Febbraio 2014)

Piacenza pettina Busto, la mia amata Foppa vince vs Modena... Oggi ore 16:30 finale al Palaverde. Me la perdo :-(


----------



## Frikez (4 Marzo 2014)

Bonitta nuovo ct


----------



## Jaqen (7 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bonitta nuovo ct



................Il mio primo aggiornamento da allenatore l'ho fatto con Bonitta................


----------



## Jaqen (9 Marzo 2014)

SBAM.
Zaystev si dimostra un fenomeno quando tutto va bene, ma quando le cose vanno male scompare.


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Marzo 2014)

[MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION]


----------



## Frikez (9 Marzo 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION]



Che c'è? Eravate voi i detentori, mica noi


----------



## Frikez (9 Marzo 2014)

Piacenza vincerà il campionato sia tra gli uomini che tra le donne.

Mi sono già messo l'anima in pace


----------



## Jaqen (10 Marzo 2014)

Già. Piacenza è infermabile ormai.
Nel maschile Trento è troppo inesperta, meno forte. Macerata forse è l'unica che può far qualcosa.
Nel femminile la Foppa troppo giovane, solo Modena forse potrà far qualcosa...Imoco e Busto non faranno niente


----------



## Jaqen (12 Marzo 2014)

Da oggi la società in cui alleno entra ufficialmente a far parte del progetto Foppapedretti Bergamo


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Marzo 2014)

[MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Trento in finale di Champions League


----------



## Jaqen (22 Marzo 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Trento in finale di Champions League



Qua qualcuno rosica


----------



## Frikez (24 Marzo 2014)

E' vostra (cit.) 

Con dedica speciale a [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] e soprattutto a [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2014)

Buone vacanze [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] e [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION], tante care cose


----------



## Jaqen (31 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Buone vacanze [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] e [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION], tante care cose



Il Karma risponderà a te prima o poi


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Buone vacanze [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] e [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION], tante care cose



Quali vacanze, io sono sempre sul pezzo! Forza Lube!!!


----------



## Jaqen (10 Aprile 2014)

La Foppa perde 3-0 a Bergamo contro Busto


----------



## Jaqen (23 Aprile 2014)

Comunque grandiosa Busto, in finale contro Piacenza sarà un harakiri però hanno fatto fuori la mia amata Foppa e Conegliano in 4 partite... mica male.

Godo tantissimo per Perugia che batte incredibilmente Piacenza. Atenacoso stravince il duello con un "occhio da bue" Vettori, umilia Papi con quell'attacco di prima intenzione su freeball e Petric ha massacrato e picchiato come un cavallo impazzito.
Peccato che Paolucci sia "solo" 1.90, sennò l'avrei visto bene in nazionale...


----------



## Jaqen (24 Aprile 2014)

Ho rivisto un video di Petric. Un animale, Madonna... Adoro i giocatori che giocano puntando sull'ignoranza. Ben diverso dalla stupidità.
Chiunque sia curioso della definizione giocatore ignorante e stupido mi chieda 

Sta girando in FB le 5 azioni più belle di Busto-Conegliano: grandissima pallavolo..


----------



## Frikez (24 Aprile 2014)

Petric   

Prossimo anno a Macerata


----------



## Frikez (24 Aprile 2014)

Bartosz    

E una è andata.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Aprile 2014)

Forse Macerata avrà risolto finalmente il problema della seconda banda l'anno prossimo?


----------



## Jaqen (25 Aprile 2014)

Ovviamente con Kovar e Parodi fuori.
Dentro Petric e Bartosz. Madonna, con il Barone in regia avranno buone possibilità di non essere massacrati in Europa..


----------



## Frikez (25 Aprile 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ovviamente con Kovar e Parodi fuori.
> Dentro Petric e Bartosz. Madonna, con il Barone in regia avranno buone possibilità di non essere massacrati in Europa..



Intanto devi sostituire Ivano che andrà in Russia, si parla di Atanasijevic o Sokolov, not bad


----------



## Jaqen (25 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Intanto devi sostituire Ivano che andrà in Russia, si parla di Atanasijevic o Sokolov, not bad



Petric, Bartosz e Atanasijevic secondo me sono nettamente più forti di
Kovar, Parodi e Zaytsev.


----------



## Frikez (25 Aprile 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Petric, Bartosz e Atanasijevic secondo me sono nettamente più forti di
> Kovar, Parodi e Zaytsev.



Eh grazie, ma non puoi mettere 3 stranieri e togliere 3 italiani, se arriva Sokolov probabilmente parte uno dei 2 centrali per far posto a Piano o un altro giovane.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Eh grazie, ma non puoi mettere 3 stranieri e togliere 3 italiani, se arriva Sokolov probabilmente parte uno dei 2 centrali per far posto a Piano o un altro giovane.



Sarebbe una cosa che io farei. Centrali giovani e italiani.. Tanto Piacenza l'anno prossimo non farà niente, soprattutto se De Cecco andasse via..


----------



## Jaqen (27 Aprile 2014)

Come previsto Piacenza batte Busto fuoricasa...


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Aprile 2014)

Intanto si dice che la Copra Piacenza, dopo oltre 10 anni, possa fare percorso inverso e tornare a Milano, che vuole comprare i diritti in modo da partecipare al prossimo campionato di A1.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Aprile 2014)

Mi pareva fosse quasi sicuro... 

Perugia vince il tie break. Comunque Kovar non riesce proprio a piacermi. Non riesco a vederlo.


----------



## Frikez (28 Aprile 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Intanto si dice che la Copra Piacenza, dopo oltre 10 anni, possa fare percorso inverso e tornare a Milano, che vuole comprare i diritti in modo da partecipare al prossimo campionato di A1.









Ieri Kovar ha rimesso in piedi un set quasi da solo, Parodi invece non mi è piaciuto e infatti avrei puntato di più su Kurek che mi sembrava caldo.
Comunque è abbastanza scontato che questa finale andrà a gara 5, c'è troppo equilibrio


----------



## Jaqen (28 Aprile 2014)

Sì, ma non mi piace proprio, Parodi è l'anello debole della Lube.

Atanacoso mi ha stupito. Pensavo che con muro piazzato facesse fatica, invece riesce a passare a lato tranquillamente, bravo, molto bravo.


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2014)

Dopo Supercoppa e Coppa arriva anche la conquista del campionato turco per l'Halkbank, ora torneranno tutti a Trento


----------



## Jaqen (2 Maggio 2014)

Sarebbe un sogno andare ad allenare lì in Turchia


----------



## Nicco (2 Maggio 2014)

Ieri 3-0 secco, non senza difficoltà ma Perugia ha pagato la serata no di Paolucci e i limiti di Mitic. Atanasievic impressionante tranne due palle nel finale. Macerata viene premiata da una rosa più completa. Stankonvic ottimo, Kovar più ombre che luci, lo zar sempre pronto e un buon Baranowicz!
Il praticamente doppio ace di monopoli mi ha piegato!


----------



## Jaqen (2 Maggio 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Ieri 3-0 secco, non senza difficoltà ma Perugia ha pagato la serata no di Paolucci e i limiti di Mitic. Atanasievic impressionante tranne due palle nel finale. Macerata viene premiata da una rosa più completa. Stankonvic ottimo, Kovar più ombre che luci, lo zar sempre pronto e un buon Baranowicz!
> Il praticamente doppio ace di monopoli mi ha piegato!


Qua solo [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] ha un'estrema adorazione per Kovar 

PS, Gaspari esonerato da Conegliano, prevedibile.. ha mancato tre obbiettivi con uno squadrone, ma secondo me all'Imoco ha bruciato tanto il mancato arrivo alle final 4 di Coppa Italia organizzate in casa.


----------



## Frikez (2 Maggio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Qua solo [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] ha un'estrema adorazione per Kovar
> 
> PS, Gaspari esonerato da Conegliano, prevedibile.. ha mancato tre obbiettivi con uno squadrone, ma secondo me all'Imoco ha bruciato tanto il mancato arrivo alle final 4 di Coppa Italia organizzate in casa.



Miglior schiacciatore italiano che esce dalla panca e dovrei schifarlo?


----------



## Frikez (2 Maggio 2014)

Il potere, come la Juve 

Già rosica 
Occhio all'ultima parte


----------



## Jaqen (2 Maggio 2014)

Adoro la determinazione di Kovac. "Vinceremo noi campionato vi dico io."


----------



## Jaqen (4 Maggio 2014)

Busto annientata.

In 3 partite ha vinto 1 set e basta. Stra potere Piacentino


----------



## Frikez (4 Maggio 2014)

Ivano mi mancherai


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Maggio 2014)

Va che bello il Cavalier Mosna


----------



## Jaqen (5 Maggio 2014)

In questa serie Ivan mi è piaciuto molto. Bravo. Che sia definitivamente maturato?


----------



## Frikez (5 Maggio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Va che bello il Cavalier Mosna



Fatti crescere i baffoni come lui


----------



## Jaqen (8 Maggio 2014)

Occhio a Novara quest'anno... Pedullà sta prendendo talentini a destra e a sinistra.
Piacenza rifà la squadra ed è a un passo da prendere la bosettina....

Atanaufo rinnova per 3 anni


----------



## Frikez (9 Maggio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Adoro la determinazione di Kovac. "Vinceremo noi campionato vi dico io."





Grande prestazione di Trento al Mondiale per club


----------



## Jaqen (11 Maggio 2014)

Ma vaccagar ahah

Perugia l'anno prossimo vince, spettacolo in panchina


----------



## Jaqen (12 Maggio 2014)

De Cecco a Perugia!!!!!!
Vettori e Piano a Modena!!!!


----------



## Jaqen (22 Maggio 2014)

Convocazioni FANTASTICHE di Bonitta  

Folie  Sansonna


----------



## Jaqen (22 Maggio 2014)

Modena quest'anno sarà uno squadrone, spero che Vettori esploda definitivamente, sennò boh...

Perugia compra Maruotti da Cuneo, però c'ha bisogno di un posto 4 moooolto più forte dopo aver venduto Petric... Cioé ha una diagonale P-O da paura ma posti 4 non è messo così bene...


----------



## Frikez (22 Maggio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Convocazioni FANTASTICHE di Bonitta
> 
> Folie  Sansonna



Mah insomma, ci sono un sacco di vecchie a cominciare dalla Picci, Del Core e la Aguero che dopo la maternità ha giocato pochissimo, tra l'altro non fa la palleggiatrice da 20 anni..questa nazionale ha 0 chance di vincere una medaglia.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mah insomma, ci sono un sacco di vecchie a cominciare dalla Picci, Del Core e la Aguero che dopo la maternità ha giocato pochissimo, tra l'altro non fa la palleggiatrice da 20 anni..questa nazionale ha 0 chance di vincere una medaglia.



Secondo me no. Bonitta è un po' lo Scolari del calcio...


----------



## Frikez (23 Maggio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me no. Bonitta è un po' lo Scolari del calcio...



Non saremo mai a livello di Brasile, Russia e Usa..poi c'è anche la Serbia oltre alla Germania a rompere, paradossalmente c'è meno competizione tra i maschi dove c'è più equilibrio.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non saremo mai a livello di Brasile, Russia e Usa..poi c'è anche la Serbia oltre alla Germania a rompere, paradossalmente c'è meno competizione tra i maschi dove c'è più equilibrio.



Nei maschi se gioca il Barone vinciamo 

Nelle femmine... in centro abbiamo degli animali, opposto se non gira la Diouf gioca la Ortolani che è tanta roba...in posto 4 siamo forti...le Bosetti titolari e vediamo Caterina come gioca dopo un annetto in Brazil...


----------



## Jaqen (23 Maggio 2014)

Oggi inizia la World League, ore 19.35 vs Brasile....curioso di capire come giocheremo in attacco. Posti 4? Parodi??


----------



## Jaqen (23 Maggio 2014)

Bim Bum, Kovar Ivan e Buti massacrano il Brasile che al solito quando perde deve sempre fare polemica


----------



## mandraghe (24 Maggio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Bim Bum, Kovar Ivan e Buti massacrano il Brasile che al solito quando perde deve sempre fare polemica




Più che polemiche erano rosicamenti bestiali, col loro rosicamento ieri avrebbero disboscato la foresta amazzonica...comunque mi sa che alla prossima ce la faranno pagare cara...


----------



## Jaqen (24 Maggio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Più che polemiche erano rosicamenti bestiali, col loro rosicamento ieri avrebbero disboscato la foresta amazzonica...comunque mi sa che alla prossima ce la faranno pagare cara...



Oggi alle 15.00 in Brasile e in differita alle 18.00 su Rai Sport in teoria..

Comunque al di là di tutto siamo riusciti a cavarcela lo stesso con Travica ad alzare... Se siamo riusciti a raggiungere il livello del Brasile, la Russia purtroppo è ancora un'altra cosa


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Oggi alle 15.00 in Brasile e in differita alle 18.00 su Rai Sport in teoria..
> 
> Comunque al di là di tutto siamo riusciti a cavarcela lo stesso con Travica ad alzare... Se siamo riusciti a raggiungere il livello del Brasile, la Russia purtroppo è ancora un'altra cosa



Travica è il meglio che ci sia in Italia in questo momento, ormai il palleggiatore deve saper fare tutto, dalla battuta al muro e lui nonostante non sia un fenomeno è bravo in tutti questi aspetti del gioco.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Maggio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Travica è il meglio che ci sia in Italia in questo momento, ormai il palleggiatore deve saper fare tutto, dalla battuta al muro e lui nonostante non sia un fenomeno è bravo in tutti questi aspetti del gioco.



Mah, Baronowicz ha molto più talento e precisione e alla fine ha 4 cm in meno e basta. L'unica cosa è la battuta, che con Buti (impressionante) e Birarelli in campo fai due salto float nemmeno così efficaci...

Vediamo se Lucas sistema il lancio in battuta in una notte invece  =>
LUCAS E IL SUO LANCIO SONO LA MORTE DELLA TECNICA DELLA SALTO SPIN.


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2014)

Baranowicz non è ancora ai suoi livelli, spero ci arrivi presto e faccia le fortune del club


----------



## Jaqen (25 Maggio 2014)

Intanto seconda storica massacrata 
Finalmente un ottimo Piano , l'altro giorno proprio non girava.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Maggio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Intanto seconda storica massacrata
> Finalmente un ottimo Piano , l'altro giorno proprio non girava.



Mi sa che Théo e tutti gli altri saranno perseguitati dalle lunghe leve di Piano 

Comunque se fossi al stato al posto di Berrutto a stento avrei faticato a non saltare addosso a Bernardinho..

Sugli arbitri stendiamo un velo pietosissimo, che ieri si son viste robe che nemmeno nella quarta serie...


----------



## Frikez (30 Maggio 2014)

Vedere giocare dal vivo Ivano non ha prezzo


----------



## DannySa (16 Luglio 2014)

Ma che ha fatto Zaytsev?!


----------



## Jaqen (10 Agosto 2014)

Stranissima nazionale quella di Bonitta


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2014)

BAH. Nazionale insipida, al di là di tutta la sfortuna possibile. Peccato.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Gennaio 2015)

Una gran bella Modena vince contro Trento la Coppa Italia.

In ottica nazionale molto bene Pippo Lanza che sta diventando incisivo in attacco, oltre a essere un fenomeno in ricezione, male PER ME, COMPLESSIVAMENTE, Vettori... Mi sembra il De Sciglio della pallavolo. Un opposto chiude gli occhi e tira, come Nemec 
Comunque i centrali... Tra Piano e Beretta... Io mi affiderei ancora al Bira e ovviamente al mai domo Buti.


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2015)

Prima vittoria di Blengini nella World League in Giappone contro il Canada, 3-1. Grande protagonista il giocatore più forte al mondo  Osmany


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2015)

Secco 3-0 sull'Australia. Andiamo!


----------



## Dany20 (24 Settembre 2018)

Che Italia in questo inizio di mondiale.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Ragazze del volley raggiungono a punteggio pieno la Final Six al mondiale in Giappone


----------



## Dany20 (12 Ottobre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ragazze del volley raggiungono a punteggio pieno la Final Six al mondiale in Giappone


Almeno nel Volley l'Italia ci regala delle soddisfazioni.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Ottobre 2018)

Semifinale pazzesca da batticuore, domani ci giochiamo la finalissima!!!


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Ottobre 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Semifinale pazzesca da batticuore, domani ci giochiamo la finalissima!!!



A che ora?


----------



## falconez (19 Ottobre 2018)

12:40,diretta Rai Due.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Ottobre 2018)

Perso la finale 3-2 e sinceramente un po' godo.

Godo non per la sconfitta in sè ma per i radical shit che da giorni si facevano in 4 per far passare il messaggio che l'unico motivo per il quale l'Italia vinceva era che schierava ragazze di colore, tali ragionamenti hanno raggiunto l'apice col ridicolo editoriale dell'ineffabile direttore della Cazzara sull'edizione odierna della carta da culo rosa. Tutto questo "alla faccia di quei politici che sono contro l'immigrazione clandestina".

A parte che non si riesce a capire il nesso tra l'essere contro il mercimonio dei migranti e le vittorie di una squadra di pallavolo, basta fare un semplice parallelismo per capire quanto questo modo di ragionare sia ridicolo.

Infatti le serbe schieravano tutte atlete "di puro lignaggio serbo" quindi, seguendo il modo patetico di ragionare dei radical shit, cioè guardando solo al numero delle atlete di colore, si dovrebbe concludere che le serbe hanno vinto unicamente perché non schieravano atlete di colore, oppure si dovrebbe pensare che l'Italia nel 2002 vinse perché schierava solo italiane "purosangue".

E' ovvio che questo modo di vedere le cose è ridicolo: ed è appunto stupido ragionare solo in termini di colore della pelle. Semplicemente le serbe hanno vinto non perché più bianche ma solo perché più brave, ma evidentemente i razzisti radical shit invece di guardare il lato sportivo degli avvenimenti preferiscono ammorbare pure lo sport con le loro idee patetiche.

D'altronde chi ama lo sport ed i gesti atletici rifiuterebbe di pensare che Jordan è stato il più bravo perché nero oppure che Federer è nell'olimpo del tennis perché bianco; idee sceme che solo i ridicoli radical shit possono propagandare.

Solo quegli imbecilli riescono a valutare la bravura o meno di una persona, nello sport, ma anche in altri campi, in base al colore della pelle, ed il bello è che poi accusano chi non la pensa come loro di essere razzisti, mentre i veri razzisti sono loro che assegnano punteggi e valore alle persone solo basandosi su un aspetto ininfluente come il colore della pelle.


----------

